# Freshwater floating plant for Betta



## missnikki (Dec 28, 2012)

Got a new floating plant for my Betta's 6 g tank today - maybe you can tell me what it is?









Do you think I should quarantine the plant? I have rinsed them all off in warmish water and now have them sitting in a bucket of tank water.

Do you think I can just put the plants in right away, or should I wait?
__________________


----------



## DeeB (May 12, 2010)

I think you have Oak Leaf Water Sprite (_Ceratopteris cornuta_) but I could be wrong.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You should be able to go ahead and put them in. Worst case scenario is you may end up with snails if the person you got them from had them. Looks like oak leaf water sprite to me also. Nice thing about that plant is it can be a floating plant or it can be planted


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Where did you get it from?
If I were you, if the tank that this plant came from have fish swimming inside I would quarantine for a few days. But that is just me.


missnikki said:


> Got a new floating plant for my Betta's 6 g tank today - maybe you can tell me what it is?
> 
> View attachment 13806
> 
> ...


----------



## missnikki (Dec 28, 2012)

Quarantined the plant in a bucket of untreated tap water for 3 days to kill any baddies. Have since put it in with my betta and he absolutely loves it. Looks nice too. Now that I look at the leaves they do resemble that of an oak so could be oak leaf water sprite like you all say 

I got it from Rogers.


----------

